# Where do you buy your heat transfer vinyl?



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I just wanna ask where you buy your heat transfer vinyl, i using spectracut 11 by imprintables. In the forum i saw some thermoflex, where can i find cheaper price aside from imprintables? Did somebody use this videoflex by coastal?is this good or the same with spectraCut 11? thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t21845.html


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Try Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto and look up their multicut, this is all I use now. Excellent product and excellent customer service.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use hot mark 70 from Richardson in columbus Ohio


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I get mine from Twill USA (TwillUSA). 18" wide with a nice sticky backing to help osition the design. They are in Indiana.


----------

